# Where is Clair?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wondering about Clair. We haven't seen you in a while...Where are you? How are you doing? Post an update when you get a chance!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, I'm wondering, too.Thinking of you, Clair, and hoping things are going better for you.







Check in with us if you see this.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hello MrsM, Feisty and All Other Folks,Yes I'm alive and kicking! thanks for thinking of me!







Too early days to say yet how things are going but I'm expecting quite dramatic changes in the next month or two so I shall keep you posted!Hope you are all well and the new year is bringing you lots of love, happiness and good health {{{{hugs}}}}  Clair


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yippee.







We heard from you! I'm so glad to hear you are doing alright.Yes, please keep us posted every once in a while. I'll check to be sure I don't miss your posts.Take care.


----------

